

Seeking Austin area startups for "Startup Day" event at a Fortune 10 company - mhovey

Hi, I work for a Fortune 10 company and my Emerging Technology team is going down to Austin in October to host an internal &quot;Startup Day&quot; event.  In short, we find interesting tech startups with new products or services that we think our company could use and then we give them each 10 minutes in front of a global IT audience to make their pitch. After they pitch, we then host a lunch where they can make contacts with IT leaders and execs.<p>Because we&#x27;re hosting this one Austin, I really want to focus on Austin-area startups, but we could use some help getting some leads.<p>Sorry, I&#x27;m not sure I&#x27;m allowed to reveal the name of my company in this forum, but if you&#x27;re clever you&#x27;ll figure it out anyway.  Either way, if you have or know of an Austin area startup with a product that a large global corporation may be interested in, please contact me.<p>I&#x27;ve been a member of HN for a while under an alias, but I&#x27;m being myself for this post.  I hope this doesn&#x27;t break any rules for solicitation -- I&#x27;m not selling anything! I just thought the HN community would be a good way to reach some startups that could benefit from this free event.<p>Thanks!
======
roderick3427
Check out the Capital
Factory([http://capitalfactory.com/startups/](http://capitalfactory.com/startups/)).
That should be a good start.

